

Fujitsu announces 1,200 UK job cuts - E5Rebel
http://www.computerworlduk.com/management/careers-hr/people-management/news/index.cfm?newsid=16346
Two directors get £1.6m pay off. SOmething wrong here
======
E5Rebel
Two directors get £1.6m pay off. Workers face the unemployment line. Something
wrong here.

